# [GRUB] Finalisation d'installation (résolu)

## MrPokeR

Salut à tous !

Je viens de finir d'installer gentoo grâce à la documentation, donc je viens de reboot le tout mais la bizarrement j'arrive sous une fenêtre grub :

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/399504gruby.png

Je comprend pas trop ce qu'il me veut avec cette fenêtre ...

Merci d'avance !

Cordialement,

MrPokeRLast edited by MrPokeR on Thu Jun 13, 2013 2:57 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## guilc

Hello,

Tu as manifestement loupé la partie ou il fallait configurer grub : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

S'il t'affiche le prompt, c'est qu'il n'a pas de configuration (le grub.conf).

PS : peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## MrPokeR

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Tu as manifestement loupé la partie ou il fallait configurer grub : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
> 
> S'il t'affiche le prompt, c'est qu'il n'a pas de configuration (le grub.conf).
> ...

 

Salut !  :Smile: 

Je comprend pas je l'ai pourtant faites cette partie, j'ai du faire une faute de frappe ou oublier un truc ^^ Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de retourner à cette étape maintenant ou on doit recommencer l'installation à partir de l'étape 1 ? =/

Voilà je pense que le titre du topic est conforme maintenant  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance !

Cordialement,

MrPokeR

----------

## Napoleon

 *MrPokeR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je comprend pas je l'ai pourtant faites cette partie, j'ai du faire une faute de frappe ou oublier un truc ^^ Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de retourner à cette étape maintenant ou on doit recommencer l'installation à partir de l'étape 1 ? =/
> 
> 

 Pas du tout :) Si, comme le pense Guilic, tu as seulement rater la configuration du grub.conf il suffit très simplement de le modifier. Il se trouve dans /boot/grub/grub.conf (de la partition où tu as installé / évidement).

Le mieux, serait déjà de nous le montrer en le pastant quelque part.

----------

## k-root

 *MrPokeR wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de retourner à cette étape maintenant ou on doit recommencer l'installation à partir de l'étape 1 ? =/ 

 

oui, 

boot sur le livecd , mount la/les partitions, chroot  .. et ensuite tu peux reprendre directement à l'étape configuration de grub

bienvenu   :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *k-root wrote:*   

> boot sur le livecd , mount la/les partitions, chroot  .. et ensuite tu peux reprendre directement à l'étape configuration de grub
> 
> 

 Il me semble que pour seulement éditer son grub.conf il n’est nul besoin de chrooter. Le modifier par n’importe quel moyen (depuis un chroot ou non) est suffisant.

----------

## MrPokeR

Bonsoir,

Merci de vos réponses, mais quels commandes je dois taper ? Désolé je commence avec gentoo ...

J'ai trouver ça aussi : http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622?page=0,1 mais je ne pense pas que cela correspond.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est pour GRUB1.

Pour Grub2 : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2

----------

## MrPokeR

Ah ok je savais pas qu'il y avait plusieurs versions de Grub.

J'ai essayer plusieurs tentatives pour modifier le /boot/grub/grub.conf avec l'aide de nano mais grub ne connait pas cette commande.

Voilà déjà le contenu de mon grub.conf :

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you sould consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/3.8.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 real_root=/dev/sda3
```

Voilà j'ai déjà le contenu du fichier  :Smile: 

Après je voulais savoir si je ne pouvais pas charger le kernel avec la commande kernel et faire un boot ?

Comme ça je pourrai le modifier après.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## MrPokeR

J'ai refais une installation complète au final, et maintenant cela marche  :Smile: 

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Le '#' devant "title" dans ton grub.conf devait être le problème.

----------

